# Florence Al- gorgeous 8yr old male HW neg. to be PTS today!!



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

8 YEAR OLD SWEET SHEPHERD TO BE KILLED THURSDAY - FLORENCE, AL ·
"King will be put down because of space and his age. He is HW negative and has a skin rash, we are treating as mange, but is a sweetheart, please help me post and get someone to step up and live his precious life out in a happy home. I love this baby!!!!"

King 8 years old, male, HW negative, has skin problems, nails were 2 inches long, no kidding and he is so sweet, owner didn't want to take him to vet for rabies shot so turned him over. He needs a rescue to let him live out his life. he deserves this! Contact is:

Debbie Rappuhn
[email protected]



*This picture of this poor boy broke my heart. I don't know if it's too late to offer assistance for him. He IS HW negatiave.... anyone able to help him? *
Contact is:

Debbie Rappuhn
[email protected]


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for this boy.


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Posted on another site: He is safe...One can't judge a book by the cover...what a wonderful face. Walton
abine Vetten My friend Lisa Young called the shelter and said:
"I just talked to the Director at the Shelter. A rescue in Tennessee is already coming to get him....fees paid.....will be there in the morning. And if that fails she has a list of people who have offered to take him. He will not be put down." AND:
"His story has been flying around here locally for a few days. I know i had seen a bunch of people offering to take him. But she said the rescue paid his fees yesterday. They would have came to get him today but snow got in the way. The shelter is holding him though."


----------

